# Surf Fishing Tarpon?



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Is it possible to catch tarpon in the Myrtle Beach surf? If so, how could I do it?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Possible? Yes.

Likely? No.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

X 2


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Fatback that is awesome.



They have been spotted in the surf during the mullet run before in Myrtle Beach. Sling an 8oz drum rig, 100# leader, a 10/0 circle hook with a 7in live mullet and see how many toothies you have to weed out to hook a tarpon or a nice big drum.


I think you would do a lot better with guide out of Georgetown though, Winyah Bay with its 4 rivers dumping into the ocean is a great place for them. Somebody here could point to a good captain maybe.


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Fatback that is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been spotted in the surf during the mullet run before in Myrtle Beach. Sling an 8oz drum rig, 100# leader, a 10/0 circle hook with a 7in live mullet and see how many toothies you have to weed out to hook a tarpon or a nice big drum.


Ive only ever fished in MB during the mullet run. A couple times we have rigged a small blue onto a drum rig, and have hooked into something big. On the couple of occasions we have hooked something, the line comes screaming off the reel, and the fish breaks off in less than a minute. Maybe we hooked a tarpon, rather than the king mackerel we were targeting


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I've seen some big Spanish taken right behind or around the big bait balls of mullet. Kings aren't that much of a stretch to me really.

I know Jose @ springmaid once got two spanish at 25" and 27" in the same day about 75 yards off the beach. 4oz sinker, #4 trebles and 100# wire fishing for big blues.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Stingray19 said:


> Ive only ever fished in MB during the mullet run. A couple times we have rigged a small blue onto a drum rig, and have hooked into something big. On the couple of occasions we have hooked something, the line comes screaming off the reel, and the fish breaks off in less than a minute. Maybe we hooked a tarpon, rather than the king mackerel we were targeting


That would be the unstoppable submarine my friend. Big, gray, and toothy


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

holy crap Fatback!


----------

